# Other Pets > Horses >  The untouchable mare

## ZinniaZ

Ok guys, I am so pleased with this mare.  I took her on as a project in september.  She was a mass of raging hormones.  Refused to allow anyone near her, flinched if touched, squealed, threatened to strike, etc.  She was a little bit of a mess.  So we worked on manners and focus and TRUST.  I got her to accept face scratches first-- couldn't touch her anywhere else, but she loved those face scratches and I think they were a big part of gaining her trust.  Got her to accept little treats-- that took a surprisingly long time.  She was too tense to think she could eat from my hand.  And we did some round pen work.  I am not big on enforcing alpha stuff-- often I think that is an ego trip on the part of the human.  "Look at me!  I am IN CHARGE!"  But with her. I needed a lot of clarity.  I used the round pen to get her focussing on me.  No looking out, no ignoring me, no running willy nilly.  And then, with my heart in my throat, I began the process of saddling and backing...

That went wonderfully.  She was as straightforward and easy with this of any horse I have ever worked with.  She was EASY once we had worked out the stuff at the beginning (ie focus and trust).

And so here she is today.  I showed her to a prospective owner today.  She is still green but she walk, trots, canters under saddle, can go for little trail rides, and she has some of the basics started.

I think she is wondrful...  here she is in a big puddle:

----------


## frankykeno

Awwww Zinnia what a lovely girl she is and to have come so far in a relatively short time. I hope when you do find her a new owner they are ready to continue the excellent work you've done with this mare.

----------

_ZinniaZ_ (03-12-2009)

----------


## ZinniaZ

There is something so awe inspiring about bringing trust to a closed off creature.  I just LOVE how she has opened up.  

I am afraid of letting her go.  I want her new owner to really really understand where she is coming from and give her plenty of time to trust THEM.  Hopefully exactly the right person will come along.  She is a retired harness race horse.  Five years old and full of it sometimes.

----------


## frankykeno

I'm sure your need to place her with just the right person will help you when you talk to potential owners.  She's only 5 and should have a lovely, productive life ahead of her.  It's wonderful that you turned her around like this and gave her the gift of that future.  :Smile:

----------


## ZinniaZ

Thank you for your kind words.   :Smile:   I am really thrilled that she has come around.  My trainer told me when I took her on that every horse has somehting to teach us-- I had this little voice in the back of my head saying, "Yeah, but will she teach you that this was a really stupid idea?"  I think what she has ended up teaching me is to trust my instincts-- I *knew* there was a kind horse behind the facade.  I am glad she came out.  I feel privileged-- I think I was allowed to 'save' a life.

----------


## frankykeno

I've always felt that way when I've worked with a rescue snake or one of the abused dogs I took in.  As much as we can do for them, they do a lot and teach a lot to us.  

Btw I love the snake name James Herriot.  I loved those books years ago and occasionally I still like to visit his Yorkshire world.  :Smile:

----------


## ZinniaZ

> Btw I love the snake name James Herriot.  I loved those books years ago and occasionally I still like to visit his Yorkshire world.


Thanks!  It fits him.  He is such a mild and lovely guy.  I wish *I* were James Herriot.   :Wink:   My next, a het red axanthic hopefully, will be Jane Goodall.  I think.  We'll see if the name fits her.

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Wow!!!! Congrats! I couldn't imagine all the work you have put into that girl. My land was that poor thing messed up!  :Sad:  

She's lucky to have you!

----------

_ZinniaZ_ (03-12-2009)

----------


## ZinniaZ

I made a video of her learning to canter.  She is a trotter and trained as a harness racer, so canter is a 'forbidden' gait to her.  Learning to canter is a big step for these horses.   :Smile:   So, please, forgive my position faults-- sometimes you have to get them trotting like a racehorse (aka 35 mph) to get them to transition into canter.  So I get a little disorganized and imperfect.   :Wink: 

And also, forgive HER for looking maybe a little flopsy.  This is a learning stage.  I am just so proud of how far she has come.  Check out her ears when she is moving.  They flop up and down so cutely.

http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...t=9a9fde29.pbr

----------


## akaangela

I admire you taking the time and all the hard work!  I know how much work is involved in bringing a horse around.  Very few would take the time and be willing to do it.  You are wonderful!

----------


## ZinniaZ

I couldn't stand the idea that she would end up at auction, and because of her demeanor, end up on a plate in europe...  she had no chance if she could not come around and begin to trust people.  She has such an incredible eye and she has given so much of herself.  I am grateful to HER.  It had to take so much courage to come back around.

(And here is the vid link, so it doesn't get lost on the first page...
http://s30.photobucket.com/albums/c3...t=9a9fde29.pbr )

----------


## ballpythonluvr

She is very beautiful and I admire you very much for the wonderful work that you have done with her.

----------


## ZinniaZ

:Redfaced: 

thanks guys.  i am blushing....  you should admire the horse, not me...

----------

